# General track info



## The Jet

I would like the general info about the track, like,
runline
infield width
carpet type
subfloor
paragon ground effects allowed???

Just stuff like that.
Thanks, Bret


----------



## katf1sh

The Jet said:


> I would like the general info about the track, like,
> runline = big circle
> infield width = wider than a loaf of bread narrower than a air craft carrier!
> carpet type = fuzzy kind
> subfloor = wood
> paragon ground effects allowed??? too many wa babies wont go anti paragon!
> 
> Just stuff like that.
> Thanks, Bret


hope that helped you bret! muahahhahaahha


----------



## ekid138

Not to get off topic but does anyone (Mike) know what the actual dimensions of last years oval track were?


----------



## RCThunder

We set the oval up with outside dimensions: 96' x 40'.
Outside lanes were 12' wide, infield was 16' wide and corner width was 14'.
Not sure the runline but someone might have a good number - or maybe this can be figured with these numbers....

CYA!!


----------



## Scarecrow One

Well as eneryone knows the road course layout is a well kept secret and will always be that way. The reason is that no one has any advantage going into the event. I will tell you this it will be fast.

Seeya at the Birds 
Ken "The Only Scarecrow" Holmes


----------



## SMROCKET

Scarecrow ,When is it the ROCKETS turn to lay down the verbage on the mic.....Maybe me and Dosie and Kraios can lay it down proper


----------



## davidl

SMROCKET said:


> Scarecrow ,When is it the ROCKETS turn to lay down the verbage on the mic.....Maybe me and Dosie and Kraios can lay it down proper


Don't do it, Ken. We will regret that move forever. They would get their tongues tied up just like their throttle finger.


----------



## SMROCKET

David David David , Be nice ...its to early to get mean......:dude: Rocket


----------



## Tommygun43

Will anything be done this year to try and prevent the track from deteriorating (bumps and carpet wear). Just wondering as it sounded like quite a problem last year. Hope to make it for the first time there this year.

Tom


----------



## davepull

hey David I was @ my local car stereo store this past weekend and they have something you might want. Lojack!!!!!!!!! jk I am racing oval this year. So I'll take care of the savaage Miller!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scarecrow One

TommyGun, Yes we have working with several people sence the monday after the snowbirds last year and will have the Problem solved for this year and future years at the Birds.


----------



## The Jet

RCThunder said:


> We set the oval up with outside dimensions: 96' x 40'.
> Outside lanes were 12' wide, infield was 16' wide and corner width was 14'.
> Not sure the runline but someone might have a good number - or maybe this can be figured with these numbers....
> 
> CYA!!


So something like a 180 foot runline???


----------



## Hank80

*Runline?*

Ok, from the information given for the size of the track here is an image of last years layout. There are 2 runline shown, 1 which is pretty much in the middle more or less It shows a distance of 191.96 feet. and Runline 2 which might be more representive of how most people would drive this layout. It shows a runline of 185.10 feet. Now with runline 2 it is shown approximately 2 feet from the outside line and 2 feet from the inside apex of the corner. Hope this helps everybody out.

Henry

The image is not the greatest, If anybody would like one, let me know.
Just an up-date- I know have another image showing a 3rd runline being approximately 1 foot from the outside and inside at the apex, having a runline of 183.38 feet.


----------



## RCThunder

Thanks a lot Henry!!!!! That was nice to do that for everyone! CYA


----------



## RC4less

Run Line 1 looks like you got Kellum pretty close, maybe a little more cushion in the corners.

BT


----------



## The Jet

Henry that's GREAT!!! Really nice job. So I wasn't too far off, for doing some ga-zintas in my head  .

Later, Bret


----------



## davidl

SRM - I wasn't being mean. But I am bustin on ya! hahahaha


----------



## davidl

Dave, tha't a great idea. Do they make it in small scale sizes?


----------



## BarryG

So Bruce, When ya gonna start your "figure 4, steel cage, wooohoooo!!!!" smack talk? Its kind of become a Snowbird's tradition.


----------



## Scarecrow One

It's the Over The Top Rope into a Steel Cage, Figure 4, Brass Nuckles, Loser leave Town without a Trophy Match. 

This will be set-up in the Pool for Wednesday night.
Bring a Chair and a Box of Popcorn.


----------



## Thunder Valley

Sounds like you guys almost have too much fun!


----------



## BJZJUICE

I suggest this year for OVAL, instead of a a practice race we have single car Qualifing, This would take absolutley NO MORE time then the practice race, if fact, I belive it would be much quicker, And if it is by hours???? Then we should run 1-Qualifier that Night after single-car.....This is just food for thought..I realize that the practice race is to ensure all the equipment if functioning well, I know Kenny can move the group along swiftly with 10-20 people standing and waitting at the driver stand to take there there turn at the 3-Laps, I watched SEVERAL racers get the bad end of the stick the last couple of years due to less exsperianced driver errors, We all prepair for several weeks for the opportunity to make the A-Main at the Birds!! And it would be AWESOME to be placed in our heats on how we Qualifie, this is certainly not foul proof, BUT would definetly would be a step in the right direction for equal mixing. BJZ


----------



## Racin Steve

BJZJUICE said:


> I suggest this year for OVAL, instead of a a practice race we have single car Qualifing, This would take absolutley NO MORE time then the practice race, if fact, I belive it would be much quicker, And if it is by hours???? Then we should run 1-Qualifier that Night after single-car.....This is just food for thought..I realize that the practice race is to ensure all the equipment if functioning well, I know Kenny can move the group along swiftly with 10-20 people standing and waitting at the driver stand to take there there turn at the 3-Laps, I watched SEVERAL racers get the bad end of the stick the last couple of years due to less exsperianced driver errors, We all prepair for several weeks for the opportunity to make the A-Main at the Birds!! And it would be AWESOME to be placed in our heats on how we Qualifie, this is certainly not foul proof, BUT would definetly would be a step in the right direction for equal mixing. BJZ


You have my vote on this BJZ!

Hey, it might also be a good idea to glue down the carpet ... ;-) ... I still have a smile from a few years back when you had so much problems in your qualifiers, remember when a big hump suddenly appeared in one of your run LOL pace racinrick and I are still laughing about it LOL

Steve.


----------



## Q-ball

*qualifying*

The qualifying idea does have merit! It would set up heats with closely performing cars.

Let me ask a couple questions, never attending the snowbirds before....

What purpose does the club race serve? is it to give more track time to drivers? Since it will be my first race on carpet in years, I'm for all the track time I can get! 

That leads me to question #2... How is oval practice run? How much track time do you actually get? plenty or does it end up being only a couple runs? Can you run 10 laps and go make a change? or do they run 4 minute "practice heats"?

question #3 Anyone got a set-up to get a 10L30 close for 4 cell stock oval?


----------



## RCThunder

BJZ. We used to do the single lap and I agree it worked very well. And it was a lot of fun. It could work again. Thanks for the idea...

Steve. The bumps have been a terrible obstacle at times. But I think we have a solution this year and those days might just be memories now (and ones that we won't forget!). 

Q-Ball. Thanks for the post. Our race originated at our local track where racing ran every Wed. night. When we went to the new location that format stayed with the race. The club races actually are a way to get valuable real race practice on the clock and see how you stack up against others, and maybe have some early braggin' rights. They are a lot of fun too. Since we have so many entries, practice is not typical. Last year we had 5 controlled rounds, and quite a few open times where you could run. As far as car setup, there is a page on the Snowbird site for setups we just added. Actually there is a great setup there from a local (Team Fusion). It works because I have tried it. If you show up with a good starting setup it won't be hard to get dialed in.. cya here!


----------



## Q-ball

*Thanks Thunder*

thanks Thunder. I plan to attend this year, and am checking the webvsite daily for the schedule and entry information.

I printed off that set-up you mentioned I'll give it a shot locally to )but on concrete). Glad to get the validation that its a good set-up, not just something somebody posted but never tried.

Q-ball


----------



## BJZJUICE

LOL!! I still laugh at it as well Steve! lol It was 4:30am as I recall it, I hit something that resembled Evil Kenivels take off ramp!! lol Next thing I knew..."I was UNDER the carpet and all you could see was a "BUMP" in the carpet! lol! This is all a learning experience for the Snowbirds crew, and EVERY year I come back it's even better. Now if we could only find a way for the staff to get more sleep??? NOT!! lol Answer.."Stacker-2"! lol


----------



## davepull

stacker 2 would kill the older fellas. which is most of the staff. lol Sorry Kenny I couldn't resist!!!!!!!!


----------



## katf1sh

old and wrinkled like the carpet every year! muahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa i kill myself! i don't care who you are thats funny!


----------



## Scarecrow One

Gee Thanks Guys!!!!!!!!

Remember Xmas comes before the Snowbirds and Mrs. Santa and I are really gonig to check your Scorecards.

Also Don't forget the TurkeyShoot at Minnreg It will be a good warm-up for the SnowBirds.


----------



## Skull & Bones

I would like to get the auto cad file that the screenshot was made off of. Is that possible?


----------



## Hank80

S & B
Email me off list at: [email protected]. I send you the file. It's not auto-cad but microstation. I'll convert it to auto-cad and send it to you.

Henry


----------



## [email protected]

*Track*

We are working on a new Ozite track up here in the Pittsburgh PA area... We want to help local racers get ready for the "Big Show" in FL... any suggestions on track layouts/design? Looking forward to being at the birds for a 2nd year in a row...
Mike


----------



## Mr.fastman

Having had the experience of being in a rough qualifier and missing the show even though the lap times would have put me in the show, single car qualifiers to stack the heats is the way to go.


----------



## Sir crashalot

Yikes that would take all week... Perhaps if they capture some times from the club race and use that...say your best 5 laps in a row or best ten.. But that too would create alot of work for a crew that works way too hard as it is.. 


Did you see those guys at the end... They were spent.....
As long as I don't drive 1,100 miles to race with someone I race with every sunday I'll be happy....


----------



## BADDOG17

People always complain about the qualifier's, it is just the nature of the beast. Race hard and try to stay clean, talk to the drivers in the stand before the start. Talk while your racing tell em when and where your going to pass (or be passed). Give and take and hope you get the resort to work in your favor.

There are 80 cars in 4 cell stock 40 of those cars and drivers are good enough to make the A main, but only 10 are going to go. The other 30 guys are frustrated they didn't make it, I understand. They may be king of the hill localy and do well at other big races. 

But no other race has people from all over the USA and world. 

I can live with the fact that out of 80 racers from around the US I may qualify #42 and my lap times say i could have been top 10. But I go every year and strive for a top 10 and a shot at the A. You just need that one clean 4 minute run, and they are hard to get with 10 car heat races.

Don't give up and good luck.


----------



## davepull

couldn't have said it better myself. i ran on-road the past 2 years my first year I was in the C 3 laps off TQ in touring car and in the B 4 laps off in 12th. last year I was in like the E but a lap off TQ and I had some wrecks not of my doing. and in 12th i was in the C but 2 laps off TQ with some more wrecks not of my doing. But when i left sunday i felt good because I went faster. I played the wrecks over and over in my head and if I would have just waited a few more turns or said hey yellow car let me buy. I would have been better off. If there is one thing that I have learned it last year it is patience pays off big time.


----------



## Guest

I just installed a new hardrive on my 'puter. I lost all my favorite links. Can somebody post a link to the snowbird website? ThanxHenry E.


----------



## davepull

www.snowbirdnationals.com


----------



## davidl

*Christmas Songs*

Mike, I checked out the website and saw the Christmas songs. They are all very cool, but there is one problem. They are the same 4 songs you had last year. Any chance you will use 4 different songs?


----------



## RCThunder

Dang you have a great memory!!  

I changed it for 2005.... enjoy!! :thumbsup:


----------



## davidl

RCThunder said:


> Dang you have a great memory!!
> 
> I changed it for 2005.... enjoy!! :thumbsup:


Thanks, Mike. I will check them out. And if they came from the same albums as the others, they will be great!:dude:


----------

